# Can't think of a title, but I/my friend need your help



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 1, 2012)

So a friend of mine was in Cambodia when someone stole his DSLR camera.

He got some shots and entered this competition to win a new camera:

Rewind Your Journey 2012 - People and Cultures | Facebook

Just like the photo - click and forget.

I usually hate posting this kind of shit. His photo is actually really good though imo.

Well, thanks guys!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 1, 2012)

All I have to do is like the picture of the elderly lady? I really hate people like that, sorry about your friend man! Hope he wins!


----------

